
Swedish Pirate Party Will Host Several New Wikileaks Servers - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2010/08/swedish-pirate-party-will-host-several-new-wikileaks-servers.html
======
ArabGeek
Will this be enough to keep the site live?

